# dwadzieścioro czworo x dwadzieścia czworo



## Denis555

Witam wszystkich!
 
Chciałbym wiedzieć, czy się mówi:
_Poznałem dwadzieścioro czworo dzieci_
Albo,
_Poznałem dwadzieścia czworo dzieci_
 
I czy używa się zawsze tej formy kiedy mówimy o ludziach (zmieszanych, czyli, męzczyźni z kobietami) np.: 
_Kupił prezenty trojgu ludziom. _
 
Ale też kiedy mówimy na przykład o lekarzach albo studentach z obu płci:
_Co Paweł mówił o dziesięciorgu lekarzach?_
_W szkole spotkałem trzydzieścioro studentów._
 
 
Z góry dziękuję!


----------



## Thomas1

Witaj Denis, 



Denis555 said:


> Witam wszystkich!
> 
> Chciałbym wiedzieć, czy się mówi:
> _Poznałem dwadzieścioro czworo dzieci_
> Albo,
> _Poznałem dwadzieścia czworo dzieci_


W tego typu sytuacjach najczęściej tylko ostatni liczebnik ma postać liczebnika zbiorowego, natomiast poprzedzające człony to liczebniki główne. Twój pierwszy przykład teoretycznie jest możliwy, ale nikt (lub, żeby nie być kategorycznym, prawie nikt) tego nie używa, ponieważ bliskość _oro_ sprawia, że całe złożenie brzmi poprostu nienaturalnie, śmiesznie.
_Widziałem trzydzieści pięcioro dzieci jak grały w piłkę._
_Krzyrztof napisał artykuł o stu dwadzieściorgu dzieciach, żyjących w skrajnym ubóstwie oraz warunkach urągających godności ludzkiej w jednym z afrykańskich obozów pracy._



> I czy używa się zawsze tej formy kiedy mówimy o ludziach (zmieszanych, czyli, męzczyźni z kobietami) np.:
> _Kupił prezenty trojgu ludziom. _


Nie, we współczesnej polszczyźnie większość ludzi nie używa tych form w odniesieniu do ludzi obojga płci, chyba, że pojawiają się one w niektórych tradycyjnych połączeniach, n.p.: Rzeczpospolita Obojga Narodów, Dziesięcioro przykazań, lub dwoje oczu, dwoje spodni, troje drzwi, dwoje sań, oboje rodzice (zauważ, że liczebniki zbiorowe używa się głównie z rzeczownikami które występują tylko w liczbie mnogiej lub w parach, chociaż nie ze wszystkimi--porównaj dwie ręce, dwie nogi). Ok, ale nie odchodźmy zbytnio od tematu wątku.





> Ale też kiedy mówimy na przykład o lekarzach albo studentach z obu/obojga płci:
> _Co Paweł mówił o dziesięciorgu lekarzach?_
> _W szkole spotkałem trzydzieścioro studentów._
> 
> 
> Z góry dziękuję!


Ta sama sytuacja, podejrzewam, że większość osób użyłaby tu:
_Co Paweł mówił o dziesięciu lekarzach._
_W szkole spotkałem trzydziestu studentów._
mimo, że grupy ludzi, które spotkałeś były złożone z kobiet i mężczyzn. Niemniej jednak, poprawność gramatyczna wymaga użycia liczebników zbiorowych, jeśli odnosimy się do grupy osób obojga płci.


Mam nadzię, że to rozjaśnia sytuację, jeśli masz dalsze wątpliwości, nie wahaj się pytać. 


Pozdrawiam,
Tom


----------



## Marga H

Denis555 said:


> Witam wszystkich!
> 
> Chciałbym wiedzieć, czy się mówi:
> _Poznałem dwadzieścioro czworo dzieci_
> Albo,
> _Poznałem dwadzieścia czworo dzieci _
> 
> I czy używa się zawsze tej formy kiedy mówimy o ludziach (różnej płci czyli męzczyźni z kobietami) np.:
> _Kupił prezenty trojgu ludziom.  _
> 
> Ale też kiedy mówimy na przykład o lekarzach albo studentach z obu płci:
> _Co Paweł mówił o dziesięciorgu lekarzach? _
> _W szkole spotkałem trzydzieścioro studentów. _
> 
> 
> Z góry dziękuję!


Pozdrowienia.


----------



## Thomas1

Zapomniałem o tym, cenna poprawka, Marga, w przeciwnym razie ktoś mógłby być rzeczywiście zmieszany. 


Tom


----------



## Denis555

No, właśnie!  Miałem na myśli „mieszane” tak jak, np. napoje mieszane, mieszane uczucia, i nie „zmieszane”. 

O ludziach obojga płci, więc, jeśli to nie bardzo ważne powiedzieć, czy chodzi tutaj o ludzi obojga płci, nie używa się liczebników zbierowych!
 
Dziękuję wam za pomoc. No teraz to jasne!


----------



## Marga H

Cześć Denis,
nie jestem tak całkiem pewna, czy dobrze zrozumiałeś Toma.
Forma _trzydzieścioro studentów _albo _dziewięcioro lekarzy _jest poprawna, chociaż rzeczywiście większość Polaków powiedziałaby ( z lenistwa? )
trzydziestu studentów albo dziewięciu lekarzy.
Ale gdyby na przykład studentów lub lekarzy było *troje lub dwoje *( różnej płci ) nikt, wiedząc o tym, *nie* powiedziałby,że jest ich trzech albo dwóch.
Myślę, ze po prostu o dużej grupie  myślimy jak o całości i ważniejsza jest liczba osób, niż to jakiej są płci. Powyżej jakiej ilości osób grupa staje się duża? Sama jestem ciekawa, co o tym myślą inni polscy uczestnicy Forum.
Wniosek praktyczny dla Ciebie jest jednak pocieszający: możesz mówić tak, jak Ci bardziej pasuje.


----------



## Denis555

Dzięki, Marga. No, no, zrozumiałem go. W tej sytuacji, chciałbym dowiedzieć się jak w rzeczywistości Polacy mówią! Ponieważ nie mieszkam w Polsce, i uczę się polskiego sam, trudno czasem oddzielać gramatykę od rzeczywistości. 

To często zdarza się innym żyjącym językom, że naprawdę ludzie mówią w inny sposób nie zawsze z lenistwa.  

Na przykład, myślę, żę polski „bład” biernik tą tak jak w piosence „_Trudno tak_” Edyty Bartosiewicz(_Trzeba dbać o tą miłość_) jest poprawniejszy niż gramatycznie prawidłowy biernik tę! Bo „tą” jest regularny!


----------



## arturolczykowski

Denis555, 
mimo, że forma dziesięciorgu lekarzom może być poprawna gramatycznie nie sądzę, że jest sens uczenia się jej. Jest ona całkowicie obca współczesnemu językowi polskiemu. Możesz spotkać się z wyrażeniem "dziesięciorgu dzieciom", bo do dzieci nadal tę formę stosujemy, ale nie "dziesięcioro lekarzy" czy "dziesięcioro studentów". Moim zdaniem (i jest to tylko moja opinia) może wynikać to z tego, że słowa "student", "lekarz" będące rzeczownikami w rodzaju męskim lepiej brzmią z liczebnikami w tym samym rodzaju a więc "dziesięciu"...


Ale to tylko moja wydumana na poczekaniu opinia


----------



## Marga H

arturolczykowski said:


> Moim zdaniem (i jest to tylko moja opinia) może wynikać to z tego, że słowa "student", "lekarz" będące rzeczownikami w rodzaju męskim lepiej brzmią z liczebnikami w tym samym rodzaju a więc "dziesięciu"...
> 
> 
> Ale to tylko moja wydumana na poczekaniu opinia


Zgadzam się. Kazdy powie: Na wykładzie było dziesięciu studentów. W szpitalu pracuje dwudziestu lekarzy.
Ale jeśli np sekretarka zawiadamia profesora, że przyszli do niego studenci, napewno powierzyszli dwaj studenci (albo przyszło dwóch studentów ) albo Przyszły dwie studentki. albo Przyszło dwoje studentów. - zależnie od sytuacji.
Od jakiej liczby zacznie się ta duża grupa, o której będziemy mówić męską formą liczebnika? To chyba jest sprawa indywidualna.
Przy okazji: ja akurat należę do ( nielicznej? ) grupy tych, których razi popularny błąd używania w bierniku _tą_ zamiast _tę._
_Marga._


----------

